# Specific Housing Requirements in BKK



## RoninG (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello fellow forum members,

I hope I don't bore you too much with another newbie question, but I need all of the help I can get, which is why I joined. I am planning to relocate to Thailand for a job opportunity with a company in Pathum Thani, in the first or second quarter of 2013. The company provides a shuttle service to/from BKK, so I would like to know the best place to live in BKK, which would meet the following requirements:

1) large square footage, and clean, but not necessarily new; I am moving a 3-bedroom home from the USA, so ample apartment/condo space would be preferred. High(er) ceilings would be preferred. Of course, a safe and clean community would also be preferred. Are there actually homes there for rent, or are they all apartments and condos? Of course, price is always a consideration.

2) ABSOLUTELY SAFE from flooding, as I have expensive items (particularly electronics). I suppose if it is a flood prone zone, it would be ok, as long as my residence were on a higher floor (elevator is a must for move-in of furniture), and could not be damaged. Obviously my preference would be in a part of town that is usually left unscathed by floodwater, particularly if I intend to purchase some type of motorized vehicle one day. Do they have warehouse type lofts in BKK, where vehicles may be lifted and stored on the same level as the residence? I know...I am asking for a lot...

3) MUST be close to a bus station or BTS station for easy commute anywhere in the city.

4) Preferably close to a public storage facility, which is also safe from flooding, as I may want to store any belongings, which I don't have room for, in public storage. Again, a higher floor storage space would be preferable.

Is living close to DM Airport a good option, as I understand the central and northern areas of the city tend to be the least prone to flooding. Being close to Don Muang would also be quite convenient. I would not mind living close to Pathum Thani, but I understand that to get to BKK, I would need my own vehicle, which I won't have (I understand it is not recommended to bring a car from the US to Thailand, due to the high cost of ownership).

Thanks so much for any advice, and again, sorry for all of the questions. If anyone has specific rentals which fit the bill, I would appreciate pictures and/or website references. Thanks so much, and have a great holiday season.

Ronin G


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Try this site: Thai & Bangkok Rentals | Search Accommodation Bangkok | Mr Roomfinder
You can search specifically in your area. 
But it would be good to move into a hotel first and use the website for orientation. 
It's best to look for a nice area, home in person.


----------



## RoninG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Joseph, I will check out the site, but won't know what part of town to stay in yet, based on what I'm looking for. I appreciate your help.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

RoninG:

Why do you desire to live in Bangkok? Bangkok proper is relatively expensive. You may be much better off in Pathum Thani local. Have you visited Thailand, Bangkok, Pathum Thani, or are you flying blind?

As you have found this forum I would suggest you spend some time reading through threads and using the search this forum tool to answer specific questions. Can't find the answer, ask the forum.

Per your situation. You have specific criteria - good. You need to balance your wants and needs, expectations, and flexibility to what exists on a local basis. 

One of the biggest hurdles is transportation. Bangkok proper is a traffic nightmare - traffic flows that resemble parking lots. Stoplight that never change, automobiles equipped with televisions and pee bottles. In Bangkok you are much better off using public transportation. The Sky Train, Buses, Taxi's, Tuk-Tuks and (careful with your knees) Motorcycle Taxi's. The cost of public transportation is relatively economical and can be categorized as "cheap". 

In your specific situation; I would check into a Pathum Thani hotel close to your work location to get situated. Stay for a week to get acclimatized. Then change hotels or not. As required. 

I would arrange for my household goods to arrive in Bangkok approximately six weeks to two months after I arrive. I would request three day work weeks the first 2-3 weeks to become familiar with the Pathum Thani area and do some house hunting. I would use a hired guide/driver to help with my search. You should be able to find something meeting your specifications although you may need to be somewhat flexible. I don't know if "unscathed by flood waters" exists anywhere. 
Also, as far as storage facilities "climate controlled" and "elevated" criteria, may be pricey and may not be local.

One of the biggest complaints or problems with Thailand is commuting times. You want to select your long term accommodations based on the ease of commute. I personally would not live in Bangkok and work in Pathum Thani. Find something close to work and travel into Bangkok for visits, entertainment, etc. 

For transportation. Bring your stateside drivers license (make sure its up to date), and get your international drivers license, this will allow you to get your Thai drivers license easily. Rent a car for the first couple of months. Integrate your transportation in concert with your housing. Public, private, hired, all depends on your specific situation. 

I hope this helps. You have a couple of months to solidify your plans. Read through this forum and ask the regulars any specific questions you may have. There is a lot of experience available on this forum for the asking.

In all things rent before buying. Hold off on purchases and contractual commitments until your certain. 

Good Luck.


----------



## RoninG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice, Stednick. Yes, I have been vacationing in Thailand for almost a decade, so I have been to Bangkok and other parts of Thailand, but not Pathum Thani. My main reluctance with living in Pathum Thani is based on the following:

1) Most, if not all, of my time outside of work would be preferably spent in Bangkok for nightlife, recreation, sports training, culture, shopping, etc., and since I won't have a car, at least for awhile, then commuting back and forth would be expensive. As I mentioned, the company actually pays for a shuttle to/from Pathum Thani, so for work, transportation is not an issue; it would be after work or on weekends, where I would be concerned.

2) Pathum Thani is a high risk zone for flooding, whereas parts of BKK are safer. The whole flooding issue is a MAJOR concern for me, particularly with my belongings...I would essentially be bringing everything I own, except my car.

Has anyone had positive experiences with bringing their vehicles to Thailand? I understand that the permanent import fees are astronomical...I have a 12 year old SUV, and I am not sure it would be worth bringing, even with its low book value. Also, the steering wheel is on the left side, which might be prohibited? Either way, after being in Bangkok traffic, I am not even sure I would want to drive 

Thanks again, and I will definitely take your advice to heart.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

re importing a vehicle - refer to this thread


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Ronin:

You have a plan, you have experience, you'll be fine. Pay attention to the details.

In your shoes I would follow your own plan. It does make sense to live in Bangkok and use the company shuttle for transportation. This allows you the metro base for your "off-work" operations. It will be expensive (relative to Pathum Thani). However, the amenities, housing, storage and higher floor living arrangements will be available. A spacious three bed rental house in Bangkok is very expensive. Everything has its price. As for the flooding, no easy answer for that. As you are well aware of the situation use your good judgment. Realize past events are not a perfect predictor of the future. Find a three bed condo for rent above the third or fourth floor, with a lift (elevator). Again, Expensive, but you need to protect your belongings. Also, don't forget to protect them from the potential of theft. 

Your analysis of transport is correct. Don't bring your vehicle (cost prohibitive option with no up side). Get your Thai drivers license should you decide to rent a vehicle for a side trip. Rely on local transport around town in Bangkok. No benefit or need for your to drive in Bangkok.

Good luck.


----------



## RoninG (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for all the advice


----------



## manhaha (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Ronin
I'm native Thai and currently living in Thailand
There are lots of condominiums and apartments near BTS lines the price for 2 rooms
60-80 square meter is up to 700 us/month

Don't worry too much about flooding at least until rainy season in next year

If you have any question feel free to ask me and i will help you as much as I can

Sorry my English is not good but Im working on it

Cheers


----------



## RoninG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you manhaha. I need at least 80 or 90 square meters, walking distance to BTS or MRT so does not have to be in the center of BKK, and high enough floor to avoid flooding  Also, 700 USD would preferably be my max. Of course, I don't want it to be furnished, as I have my own furniture, and I don't need maid service either. Can you provide me with all of the best websites people use there, to find apartments or condos? If anyone knows any realtors or property managers, I would greatly appreciate it.

Any by the way, your English is very good


----------



## longwalker (Nov 18, 2012)

US spec. cars often have parts unique to North American market. Importing a vehicle with associated tariffs not worth it most of the time unless you have a custom rig (e.g. alternative energy or other special category which would justify keeping it.) 

I'm currently fighting witha Subaru, so I know.

Put it in storage if it is that important to you; maybe you have a relative with a farm or large lot? Put it on blocks and deflate the tires.

There is a big difference between being an expat and being a tourist. You aren't just visiting, for example...

Good lucj and congrats on the new job!


----------



## RoninG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, much appreciated. Yes I guess I will have to leave it with someone. I just hate the idea of having to purchase a new vehicle, especially when Thailand does not appear to have anything I would like, nor be able to afford, just starting all over again  Oh well...


----------

